# Expanding American Forces In Response To Russia



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just saw this a few minutes ago.
For an administration that has such a weak foreign policy, this may be dangerous indeed.
Ronald Reagan could get away with this, but Obama poking the Russian Bear with a sharp stick is a different ball game altogether.
US Army Official: Atlantic Resolve May Expand


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just saw this a few minutes ago.
> For an administration that has such a weak foreign policy, this may be dangerous indeed.
> Ronald Reagan could get away with this, but Obama poking the Russian Bear with a sharp stick is a different ball game altogether.
> US Army Official: Atlantic Resolve May Expand


Weaken our military, be a weak leader of NATO, continue to provoke Russia. Makes no sense to anyone who thinks Obama has our national interest in mind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No one is worried or respects this administration. Least of all Putin. The last thing we want or need is that war breaks out with that boob in charge.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Imagine all the executive powers he'll have if that war breaks out.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Russia is intent on owning some coastal real estate. Not hard to understand really. They have a world class navy yet are landlocked. Not that I am okay with them stealing half a country, but it does make sense that they are making this move. 

If it was America in the same situation, we woulda just bought the damned real estate. Russia is cheap.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Imagine all the executive powers he'll have if that war breaks out.


I can't like what you say even if it's true, but it does scare the crap out of me thinking what amount of mayhem he could cause. He's such an butt head. nobama needs to be remove from office!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

obama and his admin are amateurs playing with the big boys. So using his analogy... Obama is the JV.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You guys expend way too much emotional energy (and harden your arteries) on Obama. Congress has had him bottled up for 6 years. He can try his weak little executive actions, but they'll be erased in 2 years.

Just as long as no one on SCOTUS dies between now and then. That's a president's real power. All that other stuff is relatively short term, even wars. But Supreme Court Justices (and federal appelate court judges) are lifetime appointments. In many cases those judges are still sitting on the bench when the pres dies of old age. 

Yes, he's a knucklehead, but why stress out about him needlessly. Don't worry, be happy...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, there's been no damage incurred and there'll be no damaged incurred in the next several months.

Keep believing that.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

RR may have an interesting point about BHO, personally I think he runs the govts with a basketball strategy. More about that in another thread someday.

RPD is right tho, poking the Russian bear may not be wise.

I saw this video yesterday, 
https://www.full30.com/video/2ac2178de4c80bbe9278725dd9b4a226
About 6 mos ago a TV show compared Russian Spetsnaz with our Green Beret.
The Spetsnaz won by a very small margin.

I'm not saying be afraid. 
Pay attention. Stand by.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree people stress out too much about this President. He's confrontational and uncompromising with the other party while claiming that they won't compromise. Everyone gets it now. By the time he leaves office the Democrats will be in worse shape than when Jimmy Carter left office. We just need to get through the last couple years of this nonsense.

As Exhibit A, look at the dumb M855 order. All that does is make gun owners want to vote Republican.

In addition, Hillary just reminded us of the Clinton soap opera and the Democrats don't have a Plan B.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The oil price has gone right back up. He didn't get ousted. It didn't work. I expected to see mobilization after the gas started to climb back up. This is just banging spears off shields right now. If Putin roared the troops would scatter. The U.S. Really doesn't want this war. Nobody does. I have the upmost respect for the armed forces in many ways. But no where near as much for the way they are used. What is really needed in the US is a leader who focuses on a non war based economy. The U.S. Dollar is the least backed currency - it's got nothing behind it. Market manipulations are the only reason it's gone up. It's all smoke and mirrors. And pretty soon the rest of the nations are going get bored of the show. That the UN was able to get this global currency into play was just luck. Trust me when I say nobody else really care nor wants it. If a group of nations decided enough was enough could your government really invade them all to get this standing back. Not without nukes. Yes the bible was so right in this regard. Money is the root of all evil.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I know this is off topic somewhat, but RR has a point. I see so many on here send their blood pressure through the roof over Obama. The truth is, outside of a few small social differences, the Republicans and the Democrats are basically the same. Enriching themselves and their friends to the detriment of the American people. They are bought and sold by banking and corporate interests. Both Obama and Romney spent over $1 billion each on their campaigns. 

Over $1,000,000,000.....each. Where did that money come from? Certainly not from the Average Joes like you and I. And where it did come from, they know that kind of money buys you A LOT of influence. Some companies and banks, like Goldman Sachs, hedges their bets and donated to BOTH candidates. 

Money collected from SuperPacs can be used to pay the candidate a salary prior to the election. (This was finally capped in 07.) Left over funds after the election? Guess where that goes. The term "ZombiePac" has been coined when talking about all of the left over SuperPac money. Don't think it doesn't find its way into the pockets of candidates and their friends regardless of what the FEC says. And the laws are written so that this does NOT have to be reported to the IRS.

The embers that are slowly melting away our Democracy had gasoline thrown on them in 2010 with the Supreme Court's Citizens United decision, which allowed unlimited campaign contributions from "anonymous" sources. Anonymous to we the citizens, but not the candidates.

Those of you who rail on Obama are failing to see the big picture. Obama....Romney.....Hillery....it doesn't matter. They are all the same, being bought and paid for by the huge banks and corporations.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

I really have no hope for any of them, we really thought we sent a message in the mid-terms and look, first two major bills with the XL and funding the DOH both ended up in the same manner. Their all in bed together.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad fact is both congress and the traitor in office would be funny if it were not so tragic.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

More decisions made without adult supervision!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My very good friend is a Christian Man who preaches the Bible and The Gospel of Jesus Christ. He's really good at it and has helped bring many a lost soul to Salvation. He's a humble man who never recognizes outwardly his ability to bring people to Christ. He'll often say to me, "Slippy, If I can just help 1 person get into Heaven, I'll die a happy man".

I too am a Christian Man. But I'm not good at all with preaching the Gospel. My language is in the gutter, I say inappropriate things and I enjoy brown whiskey way way too much to be the kind of person that my friend is. I pray that the Lord does not return to Earth while I'm enjoying a Short Track Saturday night NASCAR race at Bristol Motor Speedway...'cause if He does, I expect Him to give me at least a stern "talkin' to"...but I digress... 

So, I try my best to bring others to recognize Freedom and Liberty. If I can bring just 1 person to see the evil in our government's current path, I'll die a happy man...


----------

